# BIG NEWS FROM MBT DIVERS!



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

After NEARLY 12 years at our Navy Blvd. location, and after having grossly outgrown the available space, MBT Divers is MOVING!!!

We have purchased the property at 3920 Barrancas Avenue and will be opening for business at the new location on December 21st.

This move will allow us to better serve our customers by providing larger and better equiped classrooms, more storage space for inventory, allowing us to improve product availabilityandkeep prices low through the use of bulk purchasing opportunities, and will improve the efficiency of the service department, rental departmentand fill station. 

In the mean time, we will be holding a moving sale at the Navy Blvd location - and everything in the store is AT LEAST 20% OFF!!! We don't want to have to pay to move the merchandise. We also don't want to interrupt our normal shipping schedules, so we will continue to get new merchandise shipped in almost daily.

If you can't make it before, please plan to visit us at the new location on December 21st! It will be a big event! More to come.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

That's great news.

Do you guys have polarized masks?


----------



## JOHNJOHN205 (Oct 2, 2007)

great news


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

That's great to hear. I didn't mind the size, but I do a lot of people that said they were turned off because of the small building etc... This should bring you guys a lot more business. And Barancas is still on my commute to and from work, so your still the easiest place for me.


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

That's great Jim!! I'm glad it worked out.

Felix


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

wowser wowser wowser congratulations on your movin on up to the bigger side. The best of luck and continued success.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Is 3920 Barrancas Bruce Joneses old dive shop??


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Congrats guys. I will get over there asap to pick up mine and Pauls tanks. I know you guys don't want to move anything you dont have to.

Jody


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

> *sealark (12/8/2007)*Is 3920 Barrancas Bruce Joneses old dive shop??




probably, it may have been "skippers" original locationalso....:bowdown 

Actually, it used to beWiginton's RV's .


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Wiggingtons is not the place I was thinking about. But it should make a great place for your relocation. Good luck.


----------



## SCUBA Junkie (Oct 2, 2007)

> *sealark (12/8/2007)*Is 3920 Barrancas Bruce Joneses old dive shop??


Sealark, you are really dating yourself if you remember Bruce at his Pensacola Dive Shop. How long has it been now ? At least 25 years.


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

> *sealark (12/8/2007)*Is 3920 Barrancas Bruce Joneses old dive shop??




No, that was further east on Barrancas. It was across fromCounty Club Rd.As far as I remember, Skippers was always downtown wherethe Emerald City gay baris now.


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

I saw that yeaturday! Thats a nice building. Plenty of room. I thought it was some other Dive shop starting up. Cool!

Good Luck On the Move!!!


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Junkie,

Hell 25 years ago is just a drop in the bucket. I remember Ray Manuel, Kirk at dive world and so on... :banghead:doh


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

:clap:clap:clap Glad for you guys!!


----------



## JSeaWach (Oct 29, 2007)

Sealark,

Much as I hate to admit it, Ray Manuel provided the gear for my OW class, several friends were certified with Kirk at Pace & Fairfield and I endured many of Bruce's "lectures" at the Barrancas location...Damn, time flies!!:toast



Congratulations MBT!!


----------



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

You guys are killing us too. I was certed by a pre-Scuba Shack Gene Ferguson at Skippers. Time sure does fly.



Congrats for you guys on the move!


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

:bump


----------



## holy Spear-it (Oct 4, 2007)

You folks really need to stop by the new shop....Top notch!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Holy Crap!! didnt know they were already there! I was actually thinkin of goin up today to get my tanks filled in case I get invited diving this weekend!

Is the phone # the same?


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

MBT is still operating out of the old shop until we get the new one open on the 21st. The fill station will likely stay in the old location until the next week.


----------



## holy Spear-it (Oct 4, 2007)

Sorry..didnt mean to sound like they were open already. The new shop has just made some drastic transformations over the last few days. Those guys are working their butts off.


----------



## SHatten (Sep 30, 2007)

Hey you guys started talking about Kirk and Ray....Both great guys as I remember. Got my OW at Dive World when it was in Mcdonalds Shopping center at Pace and FF. Anybody know what happen to Kirk. I used to love hisNavy diving stories. Back thenyou had to spend 2 whole days in the pool "drowning proofing" before you ever got to touch any dive gear.Anybody remember the picture of Kirk dressed in full Navy dive gear he had hanging in hisoffice?Boy,what memories....


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

> *SHatten (12/15/2007)*Hey you guys started talking about Kirk and Ray....Both great guys as I remember. Got my OW at Dive World when it was in Mcdonalds Shopping center at Pace and FF. Anybody know what happen to Kirk. I used to love hisNavy diving stories. Back thenyou had to spend 2 whole days in the pool "drowning proofing" before you ever got to touch any dive gear.Anybody remember the picture of Kirk dressed in full Navy dive gear he had hanging in hisoffice?Boy,what memories....


As I remember, Kirk got out of the business in the late '70s. It was tough to make a living in the dive business in those days. Skippers pretty much had the market until the owner got sick.I'm sure all the old guys remember the big blue Chulamar. They used to take 30 divers to the Russian Freighter every Saturday and Sunday.I think Raybecame senile around the early '80s.I saw him onceafter that but by that timehe was completely gone. He always said he was going to write a book about the history of diving in Pensacola but I don't think he ever did.He was quit a character. Istill have the first reg I bought from Ray when he had his shop on Fairfield north of Mobile Hwy. A few months ago I posted this on MBT's site after I got to thinking about how long I had been diving and how much it has meant to me. 

<SPAN class=postbody>


> My oldest dive buddy -- we started diving together when we were both about 17 in 1973 -- called me out of the blue a few weeks ago, and said: "hey I found a deal in Bonaire -- you want to go? ?Sure, Bruce,? I said, ?let?s go.?
> 
> I had to laugh. We hadn?t talked in three or four years, but that?s how it has always been with us. We?ve been fast friends since we first met nearly 35 years ago as teenagers. The first thing I said to him when we met was ?I hear you?re a diver.?
> 
> ...


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

The front end of the shop - sales and clases - is now located at the new store - service and fills hasn't been moved yet, but will be in the next day or so. Tonight is the first Open Water Scuba class in the new location.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Evensplit (12/19/2007)*The front end of the shop - sales and clases - is now located at the new store - service and fills hasn't been moved yet, but will be in the next day or so. Tonight is the first Open Water Scuba class in the new location.


Good deal. Are you guys going to have any type of grand opening of the new store with a sale. Hint Hint.


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

Stopped by the old location today (closed) but was re-directed to the new shop. Went in and picked up a new speartip. Place looks great, can't wait to see it when they are finished. LOTS of floor space, same good people.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Knot a Yacht (12/19/2007)*Good deal. Are you guys going to have any type of grand opening of the new store with a sale. Hint Hint.


We won't be having the official "Grand Opening" until early spring - still lots of work to do before the store's totally finished.

We will have holiday / moving / end of year specials running this weekend.


----------



## scubageek (Dec 19, 2007)

That is great Jim, heard about the move only last week and I am excited for you guys....



Keep up the good work


----------

